# 500 servlet exception



## parris247 (Apr 16, 2005)

Been reading about the errors causede by 500 servlet exception, 
here is the info, please help. Thank you

[email protected]ogfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:52:53 PM, on 4/16/2005
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Nhksrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\VCOM\SYSTEM~1\MXTask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\VCOM\SYSTEM~1\mxtask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Promon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\DELLMMKB.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\rwcev.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mxnrator.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msublb.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\AdDestroyer\AdDestroyer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Netropa\OSD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\winupdt.exe
C:\Program Files\CxtPls\CxtPls.exe
C:\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.juno.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {CA0E28FA-1AFD-4C21-A8DC-70EB5BE2F076} - C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 2\SskBho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {016235BE-59D4-4CEB-ADD5-E2378282A1D9} - C:\Program Files\CxtPls\cxtpls.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IEWatchObj Class - {9527D42F-D666-11D3-B8DD-00600838CD5F} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\IETie.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Promon.exe] Promon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DellTouch] C:\WINDOWS\DELLMMKB.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [winupdtl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\winupdtl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SurfSideKick 2] C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 2\Ssk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C:\WINDOWS\rwcev.exe] C:\WINDOWS\rwcev.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RCScheduleCheck] C:\Program Files\VCOM\Recovery Commander\RCSCHED.EXE -CHECK
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Fix-It AV] C:\PROGRA~1\VCOM\SYSTEM~1\MemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AutoUpdater] "C:\Program Files\AutoUpdate\AutoUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [s7nQ36T] mxnrator.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRA~1\AWS\WEATHE~1\Weather.exe 1
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SurfSideKick 2] C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 2\Ssk.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [dw44RWftj] msublb.exe
O4 - Startup: AdDestroyer.lnk = C:\Program Files\AdDestroyer\AdDestroyer.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Camio Viewer 2000.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sierra Imaging\Image Expert 2000\IXApplet.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GhostSurf.lnk = C:\Program Files\GhostSurf\GhostSurf.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia - {2FDEF853-0759-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia - {2FDEF853-0759-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {578FC4E3-151E-456c-AF8E-B63061EFE228}} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Define - {5DA9DE80-097A-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define - {5DA9DE80-097A-11D4-A92E-006097DBED37} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Researcher - {9455301C-CF6B-11D3-A266-00C04F689C50} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\EROProj.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab
O23 - Service: IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service (ImapiService) - Roxio Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ImapiRox.exe
O23 - Service: Netropa NHK Server (Nhksrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Nhksrv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) NMS (NMSSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SystemSuite Task Manager - V Communications, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\VCOM\SYSTEM~1\MXTask.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome to TSG 

Do you have any anti-virus protection??
Get either AVG: http://www.grisoft.com/doc/40/lng/ww
or
Avast: http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html
(your choice, pick 1, they are free)

Install and run a scan

Go to Control Panel - Add/Remove Programs
Uninstall the following:
AdDestroyer
AutoUpdater
SurfSideKick 2
WeatherBug

Then download and run these tools:

Ad-Aware SE: http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/

Install the program and launch it.
First, in the bottom right-hand corner of the main window click on Check for updates now then click Connect and download the latest reference files.
Then, in the main window: Click Start and under Select a scan Mode tick Perform full system scan.
Then, deselect Search for negligible risk entries.
To start the scan, click the Next button.
When the scan is finished mark everything for removal and get rid of it. (Right-click the window and choose select all from the drop down menu and then click Next).

Reboot

SpyBot S&D: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download2471.html

Open Spybot Search & Destroy (Click Start, Programs, Spybot S&D (Advanced Mode). 
Click online, Search for updates, Download all available updates. 
Close all Browser windows, Click ''Check for Problems''. 
Anything it finds, click ''Fix Selected Problems''.

Reboot again, post a new Hijack This log


----------

